# Torque Management?



## Monarogto (Jan 1, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if i delete the TM via tuning, will i gain any horsepower and will it make any noticable difference? I own a 06 A4


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i dont know about hp gain. but let me tell you that it will feel like you gain 150 shot of noz when it shifts gears. i road in an 05 with tm down to 25% and it snap my neck back sooooo much that i will not take my tm down to 25% maybe 50:willy:


----------



## Monarogto (Jan 1, 2007)

EEZ GOAT said:


> i dont know about hp gain. but let me tell you that it will feel like you gain 150 shot of noz when it shifts gears. i road in an 05 with tm down to 25% and it snap my neck back sooooo much that i will not take my tm down to 25% maybe 50:willy:



thanks man, i gotta appt to get it deleted on wednesday! Im all cheese'd up!


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey, does my '06 M6 has it (TM)? Just curious. 
And doesn't it only works at part throttle and below a certain speed? Or is it ALL THE TIME? Manual didn't say anything about TM at all.

JC


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes i belive the m6 have TQ aswell althought dont quote me im not 100% on this. But back to the question yes u will notice a differnce even if u take away 25%


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

The M^ does not have Torque Management as it has no TCM to control it. The M6 however uses timing to achieve similar results. This is most noticeable when your pulling away from a speed bump in 2nd and you can feel the timing going up and down.


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

Somewhat_Broken said:


> The M^ does not have Torque Management as it has no TCM to control it. The M6 however uses timing to achieve similar results. This is most noticeable when your pulling away from a speed bump in 2nd and you can feel the timing going up and down.


Interesting, but what's 'TCM'? If that's 'Traction Control', my '06 DOES have it. 
But the timing retard is definitely possible. A predator tune surely gets rid of it, no? But with the relatively skinny stock tires, I don't see the point of removing it as you couldn't use all the power anyway, no?


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

Somewhat_Broken said:


> The M^ does not have Torque Management as it has no TCM to control it. The M6 however uses timing to achieve similar results. This is most noticeable when your pulling away from a speed bump in 2nd and you can feel the timing going up and down.


I belive the auto's do the timing aslong with the auctal TCM. I was told by a tunner that was both from TM. I could of heard wrong. But you are right the m6/a4 are differnt in TM but ive always the timing thing as part of TM. I have some graphs that show TM. Its from my old 01 truck but it still should be somewhat of the same, or we can relate to. I'll post them later when i find them.


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

Last night Saturday 2/3 I was toolin home from a date...late.

On a country rd where the limit is 55. I was runnning 60 on cruise so as not to get a ticket at 2:00am. 

Topped a hill to a group of deer in the road. Saw them with the lights on high; praise those beams; and stopped in plenty of time as they just stood there. 

I sat there for a second and the buck joins and they bound off the road.
I am just watching as the whole event is just nice.

I see headlights top the hill a few 100 feet behind me. Its a tractor trailor.
My heart jumps and I launch...or at least I tried. There was no way he could stop.
Forgot to turn the tracton contol off. GTO barely barked her tires timing retarded what seemed instant...just sick. I know my driving sucked but I was startled. I got away enough but the rig ran up on me before I could get out of the way completely. I would say he was going more like 65. I hit the button and off the GTO went....with a vengance this time. I stayed on it until he was a distant pair of lights.
Still, that was very nerve wracking. Being able to evade is great safety feature and it was disabled for the most part.

This feature has to go. I usually remember to push the button but had forgot. Had it been off that tractor trailer rig might have hit his breaks and soon saw he did not need to.....what in tarnation was that black car.

Does it void your warranty to have it disabled. Does anybody in the Birmingham, Alabama area know of a place that will do it. I ask because...

I have Dodge truck with a 318 A4. Its computer died and I had it replaced.
After a week of replacing sensors. I sent it to the local computer diagnosis I could find. He replaced the computer then I asked him to increase the shift points, advance timing curves etc. It has K&N, 160 t'stat, flowmaster exaust
Just tune it!! for performance and he said he couldn't for liablity reasons.
Its out of warranty.

I am old school and my first thought was to change that switch to opposite whatever it in normally...closed...open. Then I am pretty sure with the computer that would send a fault each start up.

Hints on the best way to disable this..not void the miles left on my warranty. Dyno speed shops in B'ham, Al area...best south...Alabaster, Pelham area.

Thanks in advance
I will continue searching
Michael


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

TM for the manual 06's is a hoax i feel. today i drove 2 hours before having just tm tuned out and cags tuned out as well and 2 hours after the operation. i didn't have the car tuned any just the tm tuned out. the car feels very much like it did before. i haven't dynoed it to see what i am getting but the increase by SOP dyno says 2-3 hp and about the same in the tq department. i'll do a verifying dyno in the near future to see what the difference is and then i'll do a tune to see what happens. so stock tune with tm tuned out doesn't much much at all for the manual tranny 06's. i'm sure someone who has had a tune and tm turned off at the same time would debate otherwise but let's do one thing at a time the scientific approach.


----------

